# Offshore tuna fishing Christmas in , Puerto Vallarta Mexico



## puertovallartafish (Jan 7, 2010)

Puerto vallarta fishing Janurary -1-2010Captain Steve Torres has been putting the boat out daily for extreme offshore hookups of Sailfish, Blue and Black Marlin and more Yellowfin than you can hold in your coolers. Hooked and Released this past week were a 650 lb. Blue and a 700 lb Black Marlin. At El Banco, the tuna catch has been off the hook in the 50-250 lb. range. A real nice Alice Tuna weighing 240 lbs was caught by angler, Dan Gentles from New Jersey , Christmas Week. Don&#8217;t see those too often! There is plenty of Dorado/Mahi for the taking in a wide range of weights- more than enough to make a good day of fishing. Inshore, you can usually hook up Roosters, Toros (Jack Cravelle), Bonita, Spanish Mackerel, Snappers and Skippies. The tuna have been sticking around due to cooler water temps this season. El Nino or climate change- don&#8217;t know but it makes for great fishing days this month!On December 18-19, boat Owner Dan Gilmartin; son, Cory Gilmartin; and Dan Gentles took an overnight trip to El Banco from the dock at Paradise Village, Nuevo Vallarta. After hooking up bait of Skipjack and Bullet Tuna in the Bay of Banderas we were off to chase the Yellowfin at El Banco. Arriving at 8:30am, they began the slow troll. By 9:00 am we had the first Yellowfin strike and reeled in a 90 pounder. By the end of a crazy day we hauled in 9 Yellowfin Tuna with a total weight of 640 pounds! This was a Top Ten Day for Captain Steve and First Mate, Freddie on the Sirena. The catch had to be unloaded at Punta Mita by 11:00pm so the boat would have room for more! By 4:30am, Sirena was fast trolling lures and brought up a Marlin by the time we hit El Banco. A beautiful sunrise and perfect bay weather presaged another perfect day. Lots of birds working north landed us right in Tuna territory. The Bullet Tuna bait worked best and by 2:00pm another 14 Yellowfin Tuna were boated. Dan Gentles was renamed &#8220;THE TUNA-NATOR&#8221; by the crew! He landed 80% of the catch, all standing up, with the hat-trick, 245lb Alice Tuna --the last hook-up of the day on the way in. Folks, that&#8217;s 1,400 pounds for 23 tuna caught in two days! This trip was TEAM WORK at its best!The experienced team of Captain Steve and First Mate Freddie are a wonder to watch in action. It&#8217;s a well orchestrated show from running the boat, finding the fish, handing the rods off, and boating the catch. Remember that memories of a Great Fishing Triphttp://puertovallartafishingreports.blogspot.com/


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

How is the fishing in October? I'm looking at honeymoon options for October 2010, and we're going to charter a boat for at least one day. I'm trying to decide whether I want to do Cabo San Lucas or Puerto Vallarta. I'd probably want to fish Corbetena or the Banks, right? Historically, what species are youcatching and what type numbers are you seeing on the 10 hour trips in October? I'm assuming you would be seeing black and blue marlin and dorado.....October isn't really a prime time for the striped marlin from what I'm reading..?


----------



## puertovallartafish (Jan 7, 2010)

late September October is high season for Cow tuna and 300 -800 lb black marlin, that is when all the serious anglers come down. you can see last year Cotober reports at www.puertovallartafish.com/Puertovallartafishingreport.html

the striped marlin and the the blue run early Jm- Feb March You still have a chance for a blue in OCtober but normally it is the season for black marlin, 10 hr day you go to corbetena 36 miles offshore but if you are coming down to catch big fish it is best to go the full 12 hr day to bank 50 miles offshore!


----------

